# PM, Outing



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Like some of you I was at the outing in Baldwin. I had a great time, and thought that I would share some information as to what my dad, and I were hooking them on Friday.

Friday, I took my dad to the Flie's Only, in the area of the Claybank's. We found a spot that had at least 20 or more fish in it. I was using a #10 TMC 105 Nuke Egg. With Oregan cheese yarn and a few wrap's of Orange thread (the stuff you would use for rod building). They were smashing it. I think in the one spot I went through a dozen, if not more. Both of us played catch and release for most of the weekend. Then we met up with Chris (YPSIFLY), Dan (stelmon) and Scott (riverboy). Us 5 fished together on saturday all day and it was great. Thank you guy's for fishing with me and my dad. It always make's it more fun when there is more people. Especially when someone has to dump out 5 gllon's fo water when done fishing,  . 

Most of my hook-up's came on any small flie. Of course there was the foul hooked fish in the mix, but most were good take's. The color's were; Oregan Cheese, Orange, Creme, Salmon Pink, pretty much most of the color's in my box. I through yarn most of the time, which i'm sure if I would have thrown some other flie's there could have been some good take's on those as well.


I'm gonna end this here, because i'm still feeling the affect's of last night. Going to bed around 3am and getting up at 7, or somewhere in there. My azz is going to bed.


Good fishing everyone
Nice meeting you all

F4S
Dale


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Man you guys are killing me with the suspense. Was starting to wonder if anyone made it back  

At least it sounds like they left you guys alone and didn't try to enforce a mandatory lights out.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I had a great time as well!!!!! Its great to be able to put faces with names. I ate and drank way to much. Felt a little hung over sunday morning at least it was warmer sunday morning than saturday morning. I thought the fishing was excellant had many tough battles with those kings. I think for the whole weekend I ended up 0-13. With only 1 fouled hooked fish. Had some real close ones to the net but those fish are pretty smart! Nice try anyways Dale!!! Fishing with Stelmon was pretty fun, watching him dump out the water of his waders was great entertanment. Yipsi had me laughing my butt off all day long. Nice Kill huh Yipsi!
The food was great!!! The shreded BBQ goose was awesome, The chili was just how I like it a little spicey, The perch fillets oh my god were very good, and just to much food to try every thing

I'd like to thank Yipsi, Flyrod4steel, Flyrods dad, and Stelmon for the great company fishing all day saturday! Chris for the pizza on friday night! Sarah for being a responsible dog owner by removing dog do-do from in front of my tent, Queen salmon for helping my drunken state with her jello shots, Chromiun for trying some of that wiser and his great sense of humor, shoeman for the laughs! Watching him laughing was funner than some of the campfire jokes! Except for Stelmon's Adventure in the WOmans bathroom. kingfisher for his bad cheetos joke!! LOL!!! Steely for praising the fish gods around the fire! The DNR officer and Splitshot for sharing info about the river watch program. I also would like to thank everyone for making me (a newer member) feel very welcomed and a part of the Michigan sportsman family! Also to NO and the guys that organized the whole outing! you guys did a excellant job! Im am sure im leaving someone out. if I forgot someone Im sorry! Im still trying to remember all the names with the faces! Also a big thanks to all the ladies for cleaning up after our feast. You gals deserve a pat on the back as well! Well I cant wait until the next one. I will be definitly there!!!!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

What a weekend. These outings just keep getting bigger and better.
Tangleknot, Kingfisher and I made it to Ivans around 2PM on friday. We set up camp and made preparations for the first ever launch of the "water taxi". We floated form Sulak to upper and we saw a fair amount of fish. Marc landed a nice king, Sarah had a hookup that took her to school and I ended up with a 13" brown on a sparrow. Ok, I have to say this or SFK will (and you know what that could lead to). We dropped anchor and we where going to fish this nice run. All of a sudden I hear this huge splash behind me. I turn around and there is Sarah's fingers clinging to the gunnel of the boat with this "Oops" look on her face. I think it was a little deeper than she thought. As the water was pouring into her waders I said "You might want to get up". We laughed, she's a good sport. Clay, if you want to add anything, feel free. LOL. This was my fisrt time on the sticks in this boat and my second time ever. Thanks to Shoemans lessons, I felt pretty good about it. It was getting close to dark and I wanted to row out. But, a vote was cast and me being the minority, we stayed a while longer. So the last 45 minutes we rowed out in the dark. Not even so much as a flashlight. But, Kingfisher was on the bow yelling "Iceberg dead ahead" like a scene straight out of the Titanic. As Kingfisher cracked another cold one, it turned into "Iceberg 4 feet ahead" and BAM!! It was an interesting end to a great day. I'm sorry Sarah had to be stuck on that boat with a couple of fools. But as I said, she is a good sport.

Saturday we floated Macdoogalls to Rainbow.I had Tangleknot, Knockoff64 and his wife Scarletwing on my boat and Shoeman had Kingfisher and Still Jerkin' on his. SFK was also along on his dryfly. We soon found that the first 2/3 of this run was sandy bottom and really didn't hold many fish. We did find some good "Sand Bars" though. Things got a little foggy after that. Man, those sand bars serve a little bit of everything. The last 1/3 had decent gravel and the numbers where picking up. Alot of hookups, but nothing landed. We rowed out and made it back to Ivans at around 7PM to start cooking. What a feast. Thanks to the C.O. for giving us the seminar on the River Watch and thanks Ray for making that happen. There was a slight distraction from the seminar when Art put his ribs out on the table. (God I hate those ribs!! ) We all gathered around the fire after the feast and had a great time. Shoeman did his "Speech Therapist" gig. "Dad, Wwwwwwwhy do IIIIIIIII tttttttttttalk this wwwwwwway? LMAO Another thing, Ivans needs to put a picture sign on the WO-mens bathroom of a WO-men in a skirt. We could picture Stelmon in there Stuttering like Ralf (Ssssssssssory and his feet moving like Fred Flintstone trying to get out). LMAO
It was nice seeing Steve from BBT. Steve, if I walk into the shop and kick Taz in the chops, I hope you'll remember why. LOL

Sunday Sarah and I where alone in our boat. Shoeman had Kingfisher and Ypsifly. (Ypsi, watch out for those waterfalls).LAMO Gunrod and his son where in their boat. We floated Macdoogalls to Rainbow again and rowed through the first 2/3 to get to gravel. There where alot of fish and alot of hookups. I rowed out around 6PM so Sarah could take off to get the boys. Together we decided I should stay and get some sleep and leave early in the morning. I had strict orders to be home by 6AM or I become a seasonal at Ivans. (Marc, Ralf, I think she's onto us. LOL) We had a steak dinner and Marc tried his hardest to to make that Oh so familiar Midnight phonecall from the boat launch but I wouldn't let him near the phone. Thanks bro! Reflecting back as I passed through Newaygo at 2:30AM, I made it home at 6AM in one peice with a bad case of cotton mouth. 

Thanks Sarah for having the passion to fish and for putting up with me!

To everyone else, Thhhhhhhhhhhhhanks for your hhhhhelp and enttttttttttttttertainment.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Sssssssaturday mmmmmornnning wwwas fffffrrickken CCCColldd. Damn shoeman, you crack me up. I laughed so hard that night. That joke was funny. Had a serious case of cotton mouth on sunday. I was still a little drunk when I woke up. N-O, and everyone else who set this up,,,THANK YOU, I had a blast.


F4S
ddddale


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Well, what a fantastic time! I had so much fun this weekend! The float on Friday with Kingfisher and Chromium and Sable(our dog) started the weekend out with tons of laughter. It was a beautiful evening out on the river and there were lots of fish moving around. We all had some hookups but Marc being the only one to land one. It was a tight spot too with lots of log jams and he did a beauty of a job! 

Yep, I chose the wrong side of the boat to get out of and before I knew it, I felt the too familiar feeling of water coming into my waders. We all had a good laugh over it and thanks to some tips from Marc on not how to dunk yourself on the river, I think I will be much better off! LOL! The ride back in the dark was interesting and a fun adventure. John did a fine job rowing for being his first time on a stretch like this one.There were some really tight spots with downed trees and narrow passage ways for a boat this size. The campfire felt wonderful that night!

As Chromium said, on Sat we headed out with Knockoff and Scarlet wing and enjoyed a gorgeous day out(However, a little cloud cover would have been nice for the fishing). We traveled in a convoy with Shoeman and his crew and SFK in his float boat, stopping at the local sand bars for some story swapping. The big yellow taxi worked great. John rowing, the two bullfrogs in the front, and myself in the back. Kris had drifting down in no time. She had the most amazing ability to get her fly back from a snag. I looked on as I retied many a fly with shock which soon turned to envy, hehe! We had a great lunch part way through and floated on. Now past the sand, we started seeing fish, fish, and more fish. This is where we had some great battles but none landed. It was a great day with wonderful friends. We rushed back to camp to help out with the cookout. 

To be continued...................................Next, the campfire(yikes) and Sunday's float.


----------



## StillJerkin (Jan 6, 2001)

That was fun!!! 
Thanks to everyone for the good food, good laughs,good friends, good time period Count me in for next time. Clay, did you find my rod??

Sorry I had to cut out so early, I had to see the Lions win one, you never know it could be a life time before that happens again 

Ralf as usual, another boat load of laughs!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Well I took a few hours away from my trip to the northwest to join in the fun and camel up for the weekend. I ended up missing out on a great nights fishing and coming alone, but I was not disappointed. Everyone was in high spirits as I arrived a bit early to kickoff the cookout. John (Gone Fishing), wife, and son were great company while heating my chili. That perch was awesome, and I would love to join you sometime fishing anywhere you go. As I gorged I saw lots of old faces and lots of new faces as well. I enjoyed all the camaraderie and fine cuisine amongst friends. Although my belly was full, I took a plate back to camp of some of the items that would not fit on Saturday. What a meal! I especially liked the goose, chicken, ribs, and perch. 

Ralf, I hope some of that luck rubbed off on you. Lol

Dennis, anytime you feel like getting out and would like some help let me know, your boat or mine. Ill be hitting the Grand, Rogue, and Muskegon Lake in the near future.

NO and Chromium thanks for setting this up as it was said, these keep getting better. Dan and Art, you are respectful young men and add diversity to our group and shows that there is room for sportsman of all ages. Seeing your behavior and attitudes gives me faith in our youth. Your parents should be proud. Of course I m not sure what happened after I left. Lol. 

One other funny I remember was when Ralf, Don, and QS went to find the keg after it was so recklessly moved without their knowledge. Yipsi, thanks for the beer, and hope the river in your tent dried up too.

Great seeing you all, until next time. Tim


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I had a great time at the outing!! It was nice to put names with the faces! It felt like everyone had been friends forever with the flowing stories and jokes!! I sampled the fabled "Wisers" for the first time and all I can say is that it kept me on the bank Friday night when I went fishing with Quest, Knockoff, Mickey, and Riverboy! I was pretty much stumbling in the dark and decided the bank was a good place to take a nap!! I will never, never sample the Wisers again! Needless to say I didn't raise out of my tent until 9 Saturday morning with one heck of a headache. I did manage to fish the Little South Branch and caught a couple small rainbows and then proceeded to lock my keys in my truck. 3 hours later the wrecker showed up and retrieved my keys. Unfortunatley I had a wedding to attend Saturday so I had to pack up shop and head home. Sure wish I could've stayed Saturday and enjoyed the feast as well as meet the people who weren't present Friday.

Again...it was a great time and I can't wait to do the next one! Steelhead should be hitting the rivers shortly.....is there an outing for this? If so, I am in!!

Scott


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Clay.....did you happen to see any squirrels on your float Saturday? If so, did you pop any?

I would like to see the face of some fishermen as you popped a squirrel off a tree as you floated down the river. That would be priceless.

I am not sure about the Wisers! What proof is that stuff?

Scott


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Solasylum

Boy you must have been feeling pretty good. I will night fish for browns but not no salmon! I was busy working on Yipsi's keg friday night around the fire. Hmmmm Im trying to remember who all went friday night. You guys asked me but I turned ya down!
Dang it Wiser


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

There was a fire? I don't remember no fire... Just eating a bunch of cookies when I got home and "going to sleep."


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Riverboy...I was feeling no pain until I woke up Saturday morning. Yes...I stand corrected. It was Rivernut (I believe) who went.

I was nice meeting you Scott.

Scott


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Steve,
My crippled lab said she would settle out of court for a half day float with you and Taz. Of course I would have to go along to help her in the boat. She'll never be the same. Yipe Yipe Yipe. LOL

-John


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

Let's make it a full day this winter! Very sorry 'bout that, should have quit about a half a case earlier...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

That has been permanently blocked from my memory, and my doctor said it would be best to leave it that way along with other things that happen in life...


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I gotta keep that dog outa the wisers. She's really getting into that "Slip & Fall" injury stuff. She'd be calling Sam Bernstein if she had opposable thumbs.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

First off, thanks to everyone who helped out, planned, cooked, and contributed to the cookout! The food was out of this world!
Thanks to Ray for arranging for the CO to come out and share all the great info with us. Saw our fair share of suspicious snaggers and some definites. It was great to hear suggestions on how to handle these encounters in the future and what actions could be taken. It was wonderful to visit friends and meet lots of new ones. Enjoyed so many conversations!

The time around the campfire were hysterical and entertaining to say the least. My stomach still hurts! Kingfisher, Chromium, and Shoeman, you guys are quite the standup comedians and it wasn't even rehearsed! Kingfisher, definitely cut the cheetoos joke out of the act! Very creative guys, with the Betty Ford/Jenny Craig drive through for after the outing! What did you settle on for the name? Betty Craig? (YOU again! Didn't I tell you not to bring your motorhome through the drive through!)
Steely-Head you are definitely one heck of a good sport and give it right back to them! 

Sunday morning came early and we headed out to the PM. While we were waiting for the guys to get back from spotting the cars, the big banana decided to leave the ramp without me! Jumped in Ralf's boat and he took me down to get it and get a crash course in rowing! Thanks Ralf and Marc for the coaching(especially the tip to turn the boat around!) Rowing upstream was not easy for me, I give you oarsman credit!!!

We leap frogged down the river with Shoeman, Kingfisher, and Ypsi in Ralf's boat and Gunrod and his son in his boat. The highlight for me this weekend was when John landed a beautiful, fresh 20 pd male. We were in the boat when it hit and it headed up river and then back down at us. Came out of the water right in front of our faces. John got out of the boat and started following it downstream cause it wasn't stopping. He ended up on a big bend with the fish on the other side. It was too deep to cross so John stuck to the left and ended up in muck. He was sinking deeper and deeper, still fighting this fish which is now under a log. The water was now above his rolled down maternity waders, as labeled by Kingfisher, LOL! He was having a heck of a time lifting each leg to take a step. I am now considering to go get rope and secretly saying to myself, "Please don't drop that rod and reel!"

John slowly worked his way to safer water and now I can concentrate on netting and not life saving. I had to go so far down river, I didn't think I was ever going to find a spot shallow enough to cross. Finally did and headed up to the fish. Saw me coming and made it out of the logs to give John another battle until I could finally net him. Before sending him on his way, I pulled a big nasty treble out of his side. Took off like a rocket! John and I were both geeked and I was slightly out of breath by this time. What fun!

Look forward to the next time.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tangleknot _
> *John stuck to the left and ended up in muck. He was sinking deeper and deeper, *


The only thing that stopped me from going in up to my neck was the belly.  And you want me to get rid of it. It saved my life!!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Aside from the good people I got to fish with, the good food I ate, and the fuzzy memories I'm still trying to sort out, I was impressed with how few people were on the sections of river that I got to fish. That was awesome. Sure the driftboats and canoes got thick a few times, but it was nice to be able to fish all of the holes I wanted.

Getting to hit the river in a driftboat on Sunday was awesome, thanks Ralf! There's a good story there, but I'll let they guys involved tell that one.

Hey riverboy, got a stringer!?!?


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chromium _
> *The only thing that stopped me from going in up to my neck was the belly.  And you want me to get rid of it. It saved my life!! *



Wow, sorry to hear life has dealt you with such a nasty trade off!   

Ypsi, I'm still chuckling over the salmon that broke free and THEN had the nerve to come out and spit your egg back!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

This post has to be short, cause Im workin' my tail off to catch up on what I should have done this weekend...lol No regrets. Had a great time and it looks like I am gonna get things done in the nick 'o time (I hope). No fishing for the next week and a half.
It was nice to meet some new faces and revisit with the "usuals". We had a good group of people and I sure had some much needed fun and relaxation....and some KILLER food. Man, you guys can sure kill things and cook em. Im still full. 
Fished Fri. night with the diehards and we managed some "warm-up" hookups and rivernut even managed to land one. He was on fire. Solasylum, I fished where we were in the day and where you were napping was a huge redd. They were splashing at your feet when we left.....lol

I floated with Dryfly Dave on sat. It was a beautiful day for a float and we did much of that. There were a lot of people. yikes. We managed to find a spot with plenty of fish to give us both a good time. Thanks for another great float, Dave. Thanks to your aspirin and incredible sausage, the day was saved. My PMS was killin' me 

The unknown conclusion....
I decided against floating sunday (due to time/work) and waded in to find a good stretch of water to myself. ahhhh. 
I decided to fish some runs behind some redds and managed to get some really aggressive takers. These were super charged males people and I never had a chance. They were arm jerkers.
I also managed to hook a steelhead, not a huge one, but a jumper and dime bright. It spit the hook at me on about the 4th jump. What a riot. Left about 1 and listened to lions on way home. sorry, this was supposed to be short.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Man oh man, am I hurting and I was sober the whole time, at least I think 

This mournin went to school and the teacher took attendance and then said, pull out sadartha and I was gone. Dreaming about kings 

There was definentally to much fun for just one weekend. 

Good people
Good food
Good fishing
What more could you ask for?

After sitting in traffic for an hour in a half, I was sure happy to get to green cottage. I fished there for 45 minutes and had 3 hook ups. I then went to the campsite and was strangled by chromium. Boy, how did I know that was coming. lol

Talked with ypsi,F4S and his dad most of the night and after hoping to go fishing that night, headed to bed instead. I was then awaken around 6 to the freezing hours of the mournig. I didn't want to wake up. I then found out I was the guide for the day. Man, I sure hoped there was fish where I plan to take Ypsi, Flyrod4steel, his dad and riverboy. 

I was glad to see ypsi being that he has only caught 2 salmon before with the first fish on in the mourning and then dale coming down with a nice fish on. But what made my mourning was, 

"Hey, (something about being a jackass) any of you guys have a stringer."

"No KILL MAN"

"Ya, thanks, but do any of you have a string"

"No dude, No kill"

"Oh ****"

LOL

Nice fish ypsi, but you should of came to me and I could of put that fish in my in waders live well, lol. Boy, would a conservation officer get a crack out of that.

I had a few fish(mainly tail biters) on but not enough to impress the guys and they moved on up. I then found a red to fish with 3 females, and 3 males behind each fish. I had 2 take me down several bends and wrap me up but kept on pulling them out and do it all over again. I then switched to a 8 lb leader and I finally got my first fish of the mourning caught in the upper jaw on a orange egg. Boy, was that salmon skunk I had on long. Went about 15-18 lb, fresh as could be but all spawned out 

Hooked a few more but that was it. We then headed in for lunch and was back out about 3:30. We all had a few hook up but F4S dad was the only one that could land anything. Man, can these two fish.

Except that guy that wouldn't aknowledge us on what he was using. Hmmm, I wonder what?

It was cool listening to that Co speak also. Learned alot.

Then the party started. 

I got to go. Got a part 2 for all of ya, lol


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've been bracing myself for when that tale of my drunken stupidity would come out.

In my defense I will say that Kingfisher2 made me Wiser, and let me take a ride on the Wild Turkey 101, plus I was dancing on top of the big metal can till about 4 in the morning on Fri night. So I wasn't myself until about 11 or so that morning.

Shoeman saw how I was getting along that morning and got a good giggle out of it.

Every crew has a drunken idiot in the bunch, and that was me.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Sounds like I missed quite the shindig! LOL My dad, nephew and brother in law were up for the youth hunt. I haven't seen my dad since turkey season, so I hung out with him. Plus, someone had to be in good shape to open the store at 6AM. Sounds like if I hit the party, it would have been rough!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Stelmon,

I would have loved to fish at night for some King's. But i was way to drunk to even think about leaving the campground. As it was, I was falling asleep in my chair. That's when i decided to go to bed. What time was that anyway's? I can see it now, me standing in the river one minute, and the next minute swimming. That would not have been cool,  . 

Sunday, me and my dad went down past Gleason's. He wanted at least one to take home with him. There was alot of noticeable snagger's but my phone had no good connection over there. We both ended up taking 2 spawned out hen's. They were kind of beat up, but still good enough to take home.

The ride home was LONG. I think i fell asleep a couple of time's, lol. When we unpacked my dad's thing's we looked in my cooler and found 3 beer's left out of 60. WOW.

When is the next one?
Is it in work's?


F4S
Dale


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Oh yeah. forgot to mention one thing. I have a few more picture's to use up on my camera, and will need some help to put them on site. The one's i'm realy looking forwar to, are of Stelmon and his wader's. Man I hope those turned out. 


Dale


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Send them to me. I will put them on for ya


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks Stelmon. I learn how to pot pic's someday. I'm very computer stupid, lol.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the great company and food, as usual!

Special thanks to John and Sarah for the float on the banana barge, Saturday. And Ralf of course for curbing his animal magnetism. My wife is still trying to control herself (she found some weights to hang from those hemos she found)(can't talk now, maybe later). Thanks Don for doing the leg work to get this going!

I too was amazed and relieved that Kris got the hang of getting her fly back, as I was responsible for all her rigging for the day. 4 flies for the whole day, not bad. Whats with the 2 bullfrogs? LOL.

I managed to hook only about 4 Salmon for the weekend, landed none. But it was really fun river fishing with my wife, I think she is beginning to understand what draws us back to the flow time and again.

What can I say about the party Saturday? I am still a little rough around the edges. What a great time!

We slept in on Sunday (thats a new one for me) took our time packing up and headed home to get the wee one from our cousin.

P.S. "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life son".


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Here is part 2 for you. 

First, Thanks for fishing with me F4S, his dad, river boy and ypsi, it sure was fun and we need to do it again. 

Now for the pot luck. The food was awsome and i thank everyone that brought it. There was to many of you. 

I then felt it was time to hit the Hay at 12 or so. Then [email protected] and the gang showed up and the party was on again. The guy I was talking to(srry, never got your name) Look forward to fishing the clinton with you this winter. Din't get to sleep til about 4, maybe later. I wanted to go fishing then again, lol. It's a good thing we didn;t, I would of never made it home. 

Woke up around 7 and was off. Made a stop @ BBT and then quix, steely-head, No Threat and myself was off with sean as the guide for the day. At first it was scary because there were so many people and no where to fish. Then Sean found a spot with about 10-15 fish in it. He had been running line through there for 15 minutes with out a hook up. I came through and started talking and felt something and I was like, hey fish on. I was really surprized to see it in the mouth. Boy, was that a fight. Getting stuck on a tree limb and then going under that log. I though for sure I lost him. He went about 33 inches and a 18 inch girth. Another site I check out says the measurements for that fish would make it 24 lb but I am questioning that. I wanted to take him home but there was another mile walk from there. Quix and steely-head then went up river and no threat and myself stayed. I go along with the moto, never leave fish to find fish. We hooked alot more out of that hole with a few being fouled. We then went back to the campsite to **** chat but no body was there. 

Quix, steely-head and I decided to go to the place where I caught my fish the other day. I hooked another small 8 pound fouled. I will let the others tell there stories. It was good to see sean hooking up with fish after are bad steelie season They then decided to make there way back. I made one more cast and FISH ONNNNN! Took me down to the bend. I went to tail him and he was not done yet. Went right into a long and pop. Ahh well. He was a true 20 pounder and very bright. 

I want to Thank everyone for the car rides, the awsome food and the company. It was a great weekend. 

Ypsi, we will have to get togather before next spring. I thought I had F4S steaks for the tent but as I approached home I relized they were yours. Let me know when you need them and don't worry about the flies only, you simply didn't know. 

Mickey, to bad we didn't know you were fishing from shore, you could of joined us.

F4S and his dad, you two are some awsome fisherman. Thanks for the patches, I no longer have a live well in my pants


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

That live well was a new one to me. I never thought of that one. Maybe I will next time i'm on a river, lol. You ar more than welcome stelmon. I love taking guy's along with me to a river. Nothing more fun than watching other people hook fish.


Dale


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

This is somewhat long but the best is at the end.

I just got home and will quickly ditto the comments on the food and fun at the campfire. A great thanks to all those who cooked, cleaned up and planned the outing.

I didn't fish on Saturday because I brought my 14 yr old (Jessy) up for the youth hunt (results are for another post and forum). We came over for the cookout about 5pm on Saturday and had a great time. I met many new people and ate like a king. I have to especially thank those who cooked the perch, ribs and chicken. I ate a school of perch. They were all delicious.

On Sunday I floated with Shoeman (crew: Ypsifly and Kingfisher2) and Chromium (crew: Tangleknot) in the Yellow Cab. I had Jessy in my boat. I have always used a motor since I don't row well but Ralf promised he would teach me. I didn't do too bad but the boat did take a little pounding from shore to shore including a bump with Ralf's boat. Sorry 

Ralf said the first part of the float didn't hold too many fish so it gave me time to work on the rowing somewhat. Ralf stopped us at a hole that held some fish. We fished in close proximity to a charter but there was plenty of room. The charter had the best of the hole but Marc got a couple of hookups (Ralf says he is the luckiest son of a b!tch on the river). Marc was kind enough to hand the rod to Jessy to battle one that took him way down stream and off. We left the hole after the charter client had a foul hooked fish run through our section. The charter then wades through our part with the client right behind him. Then they both walk back through instead of walking behind us.

Ralf and Marc then pointed out another hole holding fish that Jessy and I hung in for about an hour but couldn't get a biter. We through the kitchen sink at them but nothing.

Thunder started to rumble so after Chromium floated past we headed down stream in a ten minute rain. We hooked up with Ralf, Marc and Ypsi again in a great gravel run that held tons of fish. Ypsi insisted on pounding a hole above a tree that schooled him many of times. I thought I would do the same and after not being able to muscle one out I gave up. Give Ypsi credit though, he pounded the hell out of them and if it wasn't for that tree he would have out fished everyone.

Marc, Ralf, Jessy and I hit the gravel and hole behind the tree to hook up too numerous times to count. Marc landed the only two fish. One was foul hooked but we photo'd it anyways since it was the only fish to hand. Marc then landed the second and last fish of the day. A nice buck with a egg sucking leech right in the snout. 

*Here's the best part:* 

We were all packing up since darkness was upon us. Marc decides to cast one more time. "The luckiest son of a b!tch" on the river hooks up one last time and calls Jessy to fight the fish. This one heads straight down river. Marc is at the ready with the net but a deep hole is obstructing he and Jessy. I quickly go to Jessy and grab him by the wader straps telling him to worry about the fish and I would guide him across and down a safe route.

We start across with Marc and net nearby. Jessy starts to get excited and begins moving too fast through the rapids created by the gravel bar. I feel Jessy losing his balance but can't hold him up without falling on top of him. Fortunately he lands on a knee and I quickly pull him up. Now Jessy is a bit nervous and wants the other bank bad. This was his next mistake as he took the plunge in a three foot hole. I still have a hold on him but I'm up to my armpits trying to pull him up. 

The cold water rushing around him as he is completely submerged makes him get up quickly. When he stands up we notice he let go of the rod (Mistake number #3). Marc notices the rod gone and throws the net to the shore with a little anger. We quickly comb the water for the rod when I see it float past Marc. He scoops up the rod (again the luckiest son of b!tch) and the fish is still on. Having more patience than me or most people Marc notices Jessy shivering on the bank and yells, "Now get over here and finish what you started." Jessy finally clambers back into the water when the fish immediately takes him into a tree and is off. Ralf has pics and others should add to the story. Chromium, you missed the best part of the float.

Poor kid, never landed a fish, nearly drowned, froze to death and will never live this down at any other outings. One good thing that happened was the guy at our campground giving us two gallons of spawn. It's in the garage curing now.

Thanks to everyone for a great time. Especially you Marc. Everyone has read about how you spend half your life for kids but to watch it in person is something. I'm proud to have met you. 

I have some photos I will post later.

I still find it amazing how a group of people who hardly know one another can get together and have such fun. Here's to the many new people I met and a great time. I only hope I have the weekend off for the next outing. 

Told you it would be long.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Heeyyyyy!

I was just in the garage and saw the 2 pair of green breathables hanging up, 2 green rods and 2 green rain jackets! Were you two making fun of us behind our backs?

RIBBIT!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

well guys, all i can say is WOW!! the food was terrific, the company great as always, and the fishing was fun too!! I just wish i didnt get up there so late sat. would have liked to talk to more of you.

as SFK said there are more stories than anyone would care to think about, but most are left at the campfire. 

as for fishing, i only hooked up with 2 legal ones. never landed any of them, but it was a rush that i had forgotten about. a big fish in the river, man that was way cool.

art, dan and jeff, thanks for tagging along. i'm sorry there werent alot of fish for us to throw at, but i did scout some good holes for steelhead and trout season, but enjoyed the company more.

right now my computer is down, my monitor went out last night as i was trying to get on the site. man that sucks, now i have to go and buy a new one. dont know how often i will get out to my folks house, or if i will get a chance to get on while at work, but i will try and cant wait to see the other "stories" that are going to be going around.

dan, if i get the chance i will send those pics to you. dont know when, but i will try soon. hopefully thursday i will get a new monitor and be back on.

till then


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Quix, I betcha there was fish there. Most of them were probably just in the wood work. They were gettting closer and closer as the sun came up. It was fun none the less, and that fish you caught was a beuty, to bad he bit in the fin.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Nice pics Ray!

Handsome couple, where'd ya' find them?

Tell Andy it was very nice to meet him, I hope he enjoyed the trip! I had a great time talking to him about fishing in Louisiana.

P.S. I knew Sgt McCarty had "other" reasons for showing up, another "closet snagger" apprehended!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Knockoff,
I thinks what Sarah meant by the bullfrog comment was that when we stopped the boat to fish a run, we would look around and you two would be "Hopping" way downstream. I knew I would find you sooner that later in the taxi. Then you'd "Hop" back in. LOL
P.S. The meter is still running.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's most of the crew (Chromium and Tangleknot were still upstream). This is the hole that the charter ruined for us.

The crew. Our hole before the charter and client trounced through it.









Jessy fighting one off Marc's pole. This fish took him around the bend where it was lost just about the time the charter stirred our hole. It's hard to tell who's smile is bigger Jessy's or Marc's.










This fish was the first out of probably 40 hookups in the crew brought to net and had to be photographed. The funny part was it squirmed out of Marc's hand but a quick swipe with the net and he was back for the photo before being released again.









This one was hooked squarely in the snout and the last fish brought in by our crews. It's hard to see the egg sucking leech but it's there.










See post two for more.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

This was Jessy's second fish he hooked himself. I went to take a picture of him fighting it when I caught this "Aw Crap" photo by accident just as the fish broke off.









For anyone who hasn't seen Shoeman's new boat here it is and the best oarsman on the river. I hate having rapids in the background, the always take the photos out of focus.









This is Ypsi coming in from his hole. Trust me, there is a tree just up from him that looks like a Christmas tree with all the pretty colors we put it in.









Jessy and his "net man" chasing another. This is the fish that sent him swimming. I can't wait for Ralf's pics. 










I hope Jessy had a good time. The wife told me on the phone while driving to the river that he a teacher sent a note home saying he was failing math. I should have made him sit in the boat and watch us fish but at least now I have a carrot to dangle in front of his face. No more outings until your grades come up. After the trip he had, I should have straight A's on the next report card.

Here's "the luckiest son of a b!tch" (as Shoeman calls him) but the best on this day (most hookups with two fish to hand) with another fight. And probably one of the best people to be with when fishing.


----------

